# The "Queen of night" aria as you've never heard it before.



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

This is what you get with a parrot around the house when you listen to a lot of opera; It comes back to bite you in the...!

:lol: I just love the, in times, hysterical vibrato :lol:


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I bought this CD to impress my friends

LOL

Martin


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

:clap:

Brilliant!!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Love it...I wish my macaw, Homer, was so talented...he just knows a bunch of random words.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Just great. I hop Mr. Gelb at the Met sees this. We had a friend whose grey parrot kearned to imitate the ringing telephone. Drove them crazy!


----------

